# Butternut Lures - Retailer Information



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

thats outstanding


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you 

I used to sell product to Corporate chain accounts for Pepsi.
I learned how to make the sale, without selling out.
You have to give people (and companies) the opportunity to earn the money that you want them to pay you.
Most importantly....you cant expect anyone to care about you, if you are not willing to extend that same sentiment back to them.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Amen to that


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for a great company


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

dkoutdoors said:


> bump for a great company


Thanks for the bump 

Looking forward to seeing many success photo's coming back to us from customers in your area.



:wav:


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

:deadhorse


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

awesome product with great retail options


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Dude!
Your product left today


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

*This lure has exploded!.



We are not looking to grow beyond our control but we are going to be taking names for state Reps.
If you have the want and ability....PM GREG KRAUSE OR MYSELF with a phone number and lets see where it goes. *


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

PM sent and a bump for an awesome product


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

pm sent and a bump


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

We have a regional manager who is very accessible.
Anyone who is interested will be contacted by him shortly


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM sent !

FF


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

*ALL I CANT SAY IS THAT ARCHERY TALK IS THE ONLY PLACE A MANUFACTURER NEEDS TO GO!!* :shade:

We are sooooo happy with the people behind the scene as well as the members of this site. :grouphug:

For the retailers out there who are waiting to see what happens....dont ignore the opportunity to deal directly with us. :tea:

For those reps. out there....we are bending over backward to make our products a zero loss investment for retailers and therefore....the easiest sales opportunity for you. :first:

This is going to be a great year for everyone that uses our products! :moviecorn


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Another bump for a GREAT product.........

rev


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Rev 

While it may be late for some states, it's not over.
For many states...it hasn't even started yet!.

Reps. welcome


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

I want to let everyone know that as of last week I am now the head of the sales dept. for Butternut Lures.
I am looking for highly motivated self starters to be state reps for the Butternut line of lures.
You can PM me with your resume and a bio of yourself if you are interested.
As of today I have reps for *Wisconsin, Michigan and Ohio*the rest of the US is open.

PM T.Wallace for state rep position.


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## optimax (Sep 18, 2009)

Wallace I need to find out my status of my order I have not recieved it yet it should have been here by now. It has been well over a week.

Breck


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

optimax said:


> Wallace I need to find out my status of my order I have not received it yet it should have been here by now. It has been well over a week.
> 
> Breck


It has been 8 days since shipment.....Shipped next day.
I just checked your order and it is in transit....which is insane.....admittedly.
Our orders are and have been delivered to the recipients in three days or less .... all over the country.
I am sorry for the delay but once the carrier has it...it is out of our hands.
I sent you the tracking number....hopefully...... you will have it tomorrow.

Thank you.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------

